# Dankung like slingshot modified



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello.

I bought this Dankung like slingshot to try the feeling of it. It cost me 4.30 pounds with shipping.

It took 14 days to arrive from China.
The bands tha tcame with it were what I can tell 2550' or 3050's if there is one ! 
They were short even for my 72cm draw so I just changed them to what you can see on it now 1745's tapered.
The original pouch is a realy light weight and looks andfeels very strong no idea what kind of leather it is made of

Within a few draw the original band connection came out and almost hit me in the eye !!!!!!!!! (Good thing I have good reflex haha)
I recommend if you buy a cheapone like this DO NOT USE THE ORIGINAL BANDS AND DONT EVEN DRAW THEM OUT. ITS DANGEROUS.

Paracord if it is as I never had one before looks ,feels cheap .but nicely wraped on slingshot.
Tha slots where you slide the bands in are sharp cutouts as I can tell.

I haven't shot it many times yet but with bands like this it wont break for sure and if you break it with a forkhit bands wont come bak at you anyway. If I ever get a fork hit I probably will stop using it for safety reason As I dont knwo if it is realy a stainless slingshot.

Overall : Cheap,
Looks feels good
Could be better polished inside the rings (never had a dankung before so no reference point just my view point )
Can have fun with it

I wraped Thera gold on it as the first impression is that these slingshots holding is not comfortable for me as it is .

Hav e a good day !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Have fun with it and you gave some good advice about the tube sets they come with,what I can tell you with certainty is its not SS most likely zinc alloy,Joerg gave some good advice do a pull test by putting in a vise and pulling on the forks with paracord,a pass and your good to go.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did a pull test and it was allright. Thats why I say with weak bands will not be problrm I believe.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> I did a pull test and it was allright. Thats why I say with weak bands will not be problrm I believe.


Oh I don't doubt that, it should be a good plinker for sure


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, go with weaker bands. I bought 1 as well, seller said it was stainless steel, but after (accidentally) getting a fork hit a dent appeared. 
My personal opinion, maybe you could go with thera black, 2cm width, fold into half, then loop it around the ring, making a 2 strand 2cm width per side. This wouldn't pull hard and I think 8mm stainless steel could bag you some pigeons.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeahh I might try thera black as with the same draw weight it provides more power then tubes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Yeahh I might try thera black as with the same draw weight it provides more power then tubes.


You think so? I put 3/4" striaght cut Thera black equivelent (off brand, same thickness) on a slingshot and then switched to looped 1842 tubes on the same sling and got at least as much power if not more from the tubes at a similar or lesser draw weight.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

M_J said:


> Yeahh I might try thera black as with the same draw weight it provides more power then tubes.


You think so? I put 3/4" striaght cut Thera black equivelent (off brand, same thickness) on a slingshot and then switched to looped 1842 tubes on the same sling and got at least as much power if not more from the tubes at a similar or lesser draw weight.
[/quote]

Dont know about that ! (you say equivelent not same !!! ?)

All I know is in Theory Thera black must out perform tubes for the same draw weight.

It might depend on ammo as well dont know that.

I shoot thera gold 10 pounds pull weight then 1745 15 pounds pull weight and the tubes gives just a tiny bit more power but much harder to draw . 
I tried thera black much smooter draw then thera gold more rubber to be used for the same draw weight therfore shots are faster at least with 9.5mm balls

Again I have never tried 1842's so I am not saying anything about your point of view it might be possible.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, 1842s do draw quite a bit lighter than 1745s but sling 9.5mm (3/8" over here) really well.
Maybe the rubber formulation of my off-brand bands is a little different, too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Within a few draw the original band connection came out and almost hit me in the eye !!!!!!!!! (Good thing I have good reflex haha)
> I recommend if you buy a cheapone like this DO NOT USE THE ORIGINAL BANDS AND DONT EVEN DRAW THEM OUT. ITS DANGEROUS.


I got similar one longtime ago, Yes your correct origianl tubes came with it broke easly, first I noticed tiny holes after few shots. Can't remember I think with first bands can't shoot more than 50 shots. After that I changed to 1745 bands of elf.bowman's that works great.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im buying one of these soon that v2 one that that chinese guy sells on ebay say its stainless steel im going to throw it at the wall


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

mckee said:


> im buying one of these soon that v2 one that that chinese guy sells on ebay say its stainless steel im going to throw it at the wall


I bet you saw it from a seller called 'cellbar'. I bought the 'true man' slingshot, asked the seller personally and he told it's stainless steel, but turned out to dent when fork hit with 6mm stainless steel bb.

I remember reading from somewhere that these seller couldn't sell their dankungs in mainland due to customer awareness, they've started selling them on ebay.


----------



## Asa Foley (May 23, 2011)

In the sucker born every minute category I have a new post.

Saw an amazing slingshot on ebay with 3 bands a side and a laser site for only 13 bucks - oh yes I am SURE I need three bands and a laser site (kidding) but it looked like fun.

THEN - after payment was sent - I found out about zinc and would not like to kill myself... (just a thing I have about death and being blinded)

My plan now is to use the slingshot as a template and put a thin steel skin on the back facing me and epoxy a piece of leather on the face so if it breaks at least parts will not fly back at me.

i also have a Quick Point I got from Chief AJ and that will probably be my main shooter anyway.

The good news is that I can mount the laser on my rifle - of course it is so week I will probably just use it to torment the cat.

For all of you that took the time to post here so that I did not just go out and get part of my face ripped off.....

Yes - if it looks to good to be true - Ya I know, all that crap grandpa taught me, well he was right...


----------

